# Rear door speakers ?



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

MY rear door speakers do not work . I have a 2013 with 2500 miles with the pioneer system. Is this a common problem?


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

On the rare occasion when I have rear passengers they say they can't hear the rear speakers but I brought the fade/balance (idk which one) to the rear and I can hear them. 
Have you tried this or are they completely dead? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

DEAD! Im going to Take it in to the dealer soon.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow! 
That's your best bet! 
I'm sorry about that! 
I wouldn't really try to do any DIY on your speakers on such a fresh car. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey scott allen,

Sorry to hear about your speakers. Let me know how it goes with the dealership. We're here if you need any assistance with this issue. Best of luck!


Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

when they get the speakers working again your still not going to hear them


----------



## scott allen (May 10, 2013)

jdubb11 said:


> when they get the speakers working again your still not going to hear them


Why not?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Because the rear speakers in the doors play into the foot wells and they don't reflect sound very well to the front of the car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

scott allen said:


> Why not?


Try the test above, and set the fader to the rear, those speakers positions are too low in the door. If you have a rear seat passenger their leg completely blocks the speaker. Or like me the seat is back far enough I block it with the seat. Besides its only about 1/2 the volume one would expect. 

It also does not help that once a person trys to fade the radio to rear speakers it actually seems to steal power from the front... The front gets much quieter quick. I finally gave up on hearing anything from the rear of my car and just set the fader to centered. 

Having your Pioneer "upgrade" just added amped sub frequency 6X9s to the rear deck, you still get the same crappy radio/fader rear full range door speakers as the rest of us(you just have $500 less in your pocket).


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't have any issue with the sound travel in my car, I have the upgraded system. Sound seems to bounce around no problem, I had three people in the back and no complaints. I also messed with the settings for about 30min trying to find the right balance also.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Try the test above, and set the fader to the rear, those speakers positions are too low in the door. If you have a rear seat passenger their leg completely blocks the speaker. Or like me the seat is back far enough I block it with the seat. Besides its only about 1/2 the volume one would expect.
> 
> It also does not help that once a person trys to fade the radio to rear speakers it actually seems to steal power from the front... The front gets much quieter quick. I finally gave up on hearing anything from the rear of my car and just set the fader to centered.
> 
> Having your Pioneer "upgrade" just added amped sub frequency 6X9s to the rear deck, you still get the same crappy radio/fader rear full range door speakers as the rest of us(you just have $500 less in your pocket).




I found when I put the fader better than 5 in the back, I am able to get more of the surround sound, bc the speakers in the front tend to drown out the sound coming from the back besides depending on how far your seats are back the seats will be in front of the speakers.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> I found when I put the fader better than 5 in the back, I am able to get more of the surround sound, bc the speakers in the front tend to drown out the sound coming from the back besides depending on how far your seats are back the seats will be in front of the speakers.


By doing so you really reduce the font sound output(turn up the volume, you will see). Besides the poor rear speaker placement either gets blocked by the rear passengers leg or the side of my drivers seat if I'm comfortable. 

I never hear anyone who likes the rear speaker output or placement, yet GM keeps making cars with these issues. obviously they don't care as long as they still make a buck.


----------

